# World's smartest mouse



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/txq_BogA1NM&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 8, 2008)

....Oddly enough, I found myself saying:"isn't he cute".  All the while appreciating that I wasn't quite ready to "adopt"!

Thank you - that was a very nice way to end my evening tonight.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 8, 2008)

I wonder how long it took to train the mouse to do that :yikes3:


----------



## Banned (Dec 8, 2008)

That is insanely cool.  I teach dogs to do that, so I know how long it takes a dog to get to that level...I have no idea how long it would take a mouse to.  I'm guessing not nearly as long as it would a dog.


----------



## Meggylou (Dec 10, 2008)

that was really cute!!!


----------



## Meg (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm impressed


----------

